# Unemployment statistics



## Brendan Burgess (16 Mar 2011)

from the Indo quoting the CSO

The CSO had estimated unemployment at 13.5%, but has revised its estimate to 14.6%.

young men and foreigners are bearing the brunt of the collapse. 

Just over half the country's 300,000 unemployed were unemployed for over 12 months. 

2/3rds of those without work are men.

Unemployment rate among non-nationals is 18.4%


----------



## Protocol (19 Mar 2011)

Here is the QNHS for the last quarter of 2010:

[broken link removed]


----------

